# Any positive feedback or constructive criticism?



## Julen (May 26, 2016)

Well. I'm not really sure if I should post this here because it doesn't have much to do with the furry fandom and i'm not sure that gmod screenshots can be considered as art...

Anyway, i'm a gmoder. I really enjoy posing characters and making scenes. I'm not sure if I'm good so if anyone else knows about gmod screenshots give me a tip on how to improve and make them better. Construtive critism is obviously welcomed. 

Here's an example:







Also I accept requests (for practice) but I can't really make furry related ones because it's pretty hard to find a good looking anthro model. But if you have any ideas just send me a message :3


----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2016)

I would work more on the composition. I'm not sure what we are supposed to be looking at directly.


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2016)

redhusky said:


> I would work more on the composition. I'm not sure what we are supposed to be looking at directly.


I try to make the scene look alive and realist but i'm not really sure that I it feels like that.


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> I try to make the scene look alive and realist but i'm not really sure that I it feels like that.


Try dimming the skybox light or the light in general and add your own, it can make it seem more focused and zone out anything from the picture. I used to do things like this too but also added things to the background, here's an example, the picture is called "The Army: In Soldier's Head"

Edit: Lemme try uploading this in a different post


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Julen (May 26, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> Try dimming the skybox light or the light in general and add your own, it can make it seem more focused and zone out anything from the picture. I used to do things like this too but also added things to the background, here's an example, the picture is called "The Army: In Soldier's Head"
> 
> Edit: Lemme try uploading this in a different post


I'll try to. That picture looks so patriotic XD


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

I don't know much about mods, but i'd recommend setting up those scenes like you would a well-taken photograph. That or something interesting/hilarious/spam-worthy. The picture you posted is pretty interesting, though it's a little unclear (a little foggy).


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> I'll try to. That picture looks so patriotic XD


Thanks! It's what I was going for!~ ^-^

But what the lighting does is it draws the eyes to a certain area in the picture, indicating where you want the viewer to focus on. It also makes everything else a little harder to see, so it brings out finer details, like maybe the bullet-shells and cigarettes.


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> It also makes everything else a little harder to see, so it brings out finer details, like maybe the bullet-shells and cigarettes.


Thats why I wanted to make the picture more foggy. To focus on small details


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> I don't know much about mods, but i'd recommend setting up those scenes like you would a well-taken photograph.


What do you mean "well-taken photograph"? Like from a different point of view, a different angle, or like if someone was taking an actual picture?


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> What do you mean "well-taken photograph"? Like from a different point of view, a different angle?


I meant it in a more vague connotation, but you're on the right track. I was meaning to imagine if you were taking the screenshot like you would a picture, with a camera. Is there a point of focus in the screenshot that you want people to look at? Is it a displayed scene to orchestrate a point of action? Stuff like that.


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> I meant it in a more vague connotation, but you're on the right track. I was meaning to imagine if you were taking the screenshot like you would a picture, with a camera. Is there a point of focus in the screenshot that you want people to look at? Is it a displayed scene to orchestrate a point of action? Stuff like that.


 Thanks for the tip! I'll try to do that next time and i'll see how does it look like :3


----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> I try to make the scene look alive and realist but i'm not really sure that I it feels like that.


Having a point of focus is important to "read" the picture even if the goal is chaos. You should study up on the "rules of thirds" first and go from there.


----------



## darien (May 26, 2016)

Red Husky is not mistaken. crafting a scene in 3D can benefit from many standard photography practices, including the rule of thirds. Another thing to keep in mind is that lighting alone can make a dramatic impact on your scene and the tone/mood it conveys.

Edit: It should also be noted that there is a sub-forum for critique and feedback and threads like this should be posted there in the future.


----------

